# Can you smell it?



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

only 78 more days until the early season.........I can almost smell the morning dew in the wheat fields


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, I can smell wht the Rock is cooking! LOL, just kidding!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I think I smell it, too.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Dew, and gun powder??


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Only 71 more days to go........


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don't forget the squito's and the humid 90 degree temps,and up to your hiny in stinky marsh mud for teal. or hauling out a ton of goose stuff and then returning with 40/50 pounds of goose on the way back to the truck.yea ,i can't wait.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

1977 walleye guy said:


> Only 71 more days to go........


Not that he is counting!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

do any of you guys check in @ ohiowaterfowler.com?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

www.huntohio.net
www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com
www.refugeforums.com
www.ohiowaterfowler.com
www.ohiosportsman.com


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I can smell young goose breasts on the grill brushed wih some pepper jelly, wrapped in bacon.

Getting ready to sort the decoys and get to painting them up...mowed a landing strip into my pond....had 2 hen woodies raise 17 ducklings. Wish that I had the same types and numbers of ducks on the pond in fall as spring. 

Had bluebills and ringnecks, blue wing teal and a pair of widgeon.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

every time it rains. or a cool wind blows from the north I smell it. I can't wait


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Only 66 more days..........Ah the cold sweats, tossing and turning in bed the night before, knowing your really not going to fall fast asleep. 
Worrying the alarm clock won't go off, did i set the timer on the coffee maker ?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I was up at my buddies place last weekend were he has some private marsh land. Fledged geese everywhere. It's going to be great. Haven't checked out my place in ohio but it's public (but totally out of the way and small) and i think the cat got out last year about it. On the opener it was just us and another group and we both got birds, by the end it was pretty crowded realestate. 

/I post on OW (fishnfool).


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

ONLY 37 MORE DAYS............have you got your gear ready yet?? 
If not better get started...........


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Heading to the sporting clays today, going up this weekend to build the blind on my buddies land. I still need to get some more goose floaters and touch up my restles. After goose/teal I have to rig a blind on the boat. It's going to get real busy here soon. Oh yeah, and I should be starting a new job here in a few weeks and trying to finish me thesis if that wasn't enough. 

Been seeing most of the city geese flying this week and hanging out in the corn fields we have in the city. It's getting REAL close.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Hay Jason, I figured out a camflauge kit for the pontoon boat!!!


----------

